# Warrior Blaze vs Ultimate Weight Loss Stack vs Dexaprine



## Muscle

*Whats the best?*​
Warrior Blaze 2128.77%Ultimate Weight Loss Stack 3142.47%Dexaprine2128.77%


----------



## Muscle

These all claim to be number 1 but what one really is it...

whats the best OTC fat loss supplement and why?

Tell us your experiences 

*Warrior Blaze:*

1,3-Dimethylamylamine 60mg

Caffeine 100mg

Green Tea (98% Polyphenols) 300mg

*Ultimate Weight Loss Stack:*

1,3-Dimethylamylamine 30 mg

Caffeine 200 mg

Synephrine Hcl 10 mg

Yohimbine Hcl 10 mg

*Dexaprine:*


----------



## xpower

UWS has gotta be up with the best

Has all the winning ingredients + great value for money

Works a treat IME

Not tried the others mind


----------



## kreig

I've used UWS and Blaze, blaze is a seriously rough creation I get no real buzz but a nice bit of steady energy then after 2 hours I crash so badly I need to nap and by need to I mean if I happen to be sat down I'm out like a light. The UWS gives me a nice buzz bags of energy and lasts all day without a massive crash.


----------



## BBWarehouse

Loads of reviews on Blaze if you do a search of the forum - tends to get excellent reviews 

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?high=&m=4623521&mpage=1#4623866


----------



## Guest

blitz2163 said:


> I've used UWS and Blaze, blaze is a seriously rough creation I get no real buzz but a nice bit of steady energy then after 2 hours I crash so badly I need to nap and by need to I mean if I happen to be sat down I'm out like a light. The UWS gives me a nice buzz bags of energy and lasts all day without a massive crash.


Hi Mate,

When you take Blaze, what dose have you gone in at....

Personally I found that 2 caps pre workout gave be an excellent buzz, but I crashed to heavily!

I've found a middle ground at 1 cap, 30 mins pre workout. Happily drives me though 45mins weights and 15 mins cardio


----------



## kreig

R0B said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> When you take Blaze, what dose have you gone in at....
> 
> Personally I found that 2 caps pre workout gave be an excellent buzz, but I crashed to heavily!
> 
> I've found a middle ground at 1 cap, 30 mins pre workout. Happily drives me though 45mins weights and 15 mins cardio


I've only ever used one cap of either.


----------



## OJay

1cap blaze when wake and 1cap early afternoon is great for performance and weight loss, better than anything else that I've tried in all honesty


----------



## genesis

There are more active ingredients per dose in dexaprine than blaze (cant speak for UWS as ive never tried it) Ive ran both dexaprine and Blaze, both very good stimulants, In terms of their fat loss capabilites, both should work perfectly find with a low calorie diet. i find the crash quite hard with any geranium product, Im very sensitive to stims, i got used to both quite quickly but personally found half a tablet to work better for me than a full one of Dexaprine. The bonus for dexaprine over blaze is that it can be taken as a half dose (splitting the tablet) if you are sensitive to stims. Blaze has 300mg of Green tea which is a hefty dose and a very good fat burner and antioxidant in its own right. Roxylean has also been a consistant best seller for us too, very similar to blaze


----------



## Guest

blitz2163 said:


> I've only ever used one cap of either.


Ok, quite surprised at that.

Blaze has just the one ephedrine "related compound" - 1,3 DMAA.

Where as UWS has 3! So I can imagine this is why it's a massive buzz 

With so many alpha receptor compounds this would certainly have to be cycled IMO, so 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off.

That may not fit everyone's plan in weight loss though. Blaze has some great reviews on here and I'm enjoying it at the moment 

Dexaprine - Excellent on all accounts!


----------



## LeBigMac

Only used UWLS so can't really vote. But that blew my head off! Mrs highly rates it and anyone else I've spoken to about it thinks it's great.


----------



## Guest

UWLS are very good, only thing I found is you become a bit immune to them over a few month even doing 4 on 4 off.


----------



## predatorN

Dexaprine is one of the most popular fat burners in the USA and confers immense energy. If people google for reviews I am sure you will see a huge amount of positive feedback.

Rob - I think you may want to check the rules on posting here. Your post is breaking forum rules and, in our opinion, not portraying your sponsor in a good light.


----------



## Marrsy86

predatorN said:


> Rob - I think you may want to check the rules on posting here. Your post is breaking forum rules and, in our opinion, not portraying your sponsor in a good light.


Can't blame the guy for trying 

I'm not sure if he's breaking rules or not but after googling around and reading up on some Dexaprine reviews they all seem to say its fine.

Makes me wonder how reliable the advise from forum sponsor reps is or if they just try to get you to their sponsor no matter what now :s


----------



## Fat

I don't know about the others but The Ultimate Weight Loss Stack is really good and better than the good ECA. Just imagine if they decided to add Green Tea (98% Polyphenols) 300mg to it.. Then it would be game over :devil2:


----------



## Guest

predatorN said:


> Dexaprine is one of the most popular fat burners in the USA and confers immense energy. If people google for reviews I am sure you will see a huge amount of positive feedback.
> 
> Rob - I think you may want to check the rules on posting here. Your post is breaking forum rules and, in our opinion, not portraying your sponsor in a good light.


In what way does it break rules.....

Have I said "buy blaze over the other two?!"

No, I haven't.

I have looked at the products, offered advice, spoken about facts.


----------



## Guest

Marrsy86 said:


> Can't blame the guy for trying
> 
> I'm not sure if he's breaking rules or not but after googling around and reading up on some Dexaprine reviews they all seem to say its fine.
> 
> Makes me wonder how reliable the advise from forum sponsor reps is or if they just try to get you to their sponsor no matter what now :s


Bit of a daft thing to say mate, reps are here first and foremost to promote a brand.

I have only experience with Blaze out of those 3 products.


----------



## OJay

I will be trying dexaprine when contest prep starts end of jan along with blaze which I have tried already I think I will run a tub of each and be 100% honest in my trials with the same diet and training variables throughout and let you guys know through my log what I personally prefer however that will be my individual experience.

I have no reason to be bias. Yes, I'm sponsored by bbw however the items are both stocked by us anyway.


----------



## BBWarehouse

We do have some free samples of Blaze for those who want to try it out - if you're placing an order just give us a call and we'll add one in. Not sure how many we have left, I know yesterday we still had a few.


----------



## OJay

I've got some left still I give samples to all clients premium whey excel and blaze and not one of them has given bad feedback yet infact most has gone on to order all three!


----------



## Jaymond0

I'm currently coming up like a motherfcuker on 3 Blaze's... Whhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Marrsy86

R0B said:


> Bit of a daft thing to say mate, reps are here first and foremost to promote a brand.
> 
> I have only experience with Blaze out of those 3 products.


Yea was mega tired last night but couldent get to sleep for somereason. Sorry


----------



## Guest

Marrsy86 said:


> Yea was mega tired last night but couldent get to sleep for somereason. Sorry


Late night stims


----------



## Muscle

Hopefully we get enough people interested in this thread and we can see what really is number 1


----------



## Marrsy86

R0B said:


> Late night stims


More like my homebrew cider and gingerbeer laced with cough medicine lol.


----------



## Guest

Marrsy86 said:


> More like my homebrew cider and gingerbeer laced with cough medicine lol.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## predatorN

Rob - you are making derogatory remarks about other products which only makes you look biased.

For the OP I think the following discussion helps answer your question.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/154607-dexaprine-3.html

Remember that above all else look at the ingredients and doses used in all three products.


----------



## Guest

predatorN said:


> Rob - you are making derogatory remarks about other products which only makes you look biased.


Where.....


----------



## fitdog

predatorN said:


> Rob - you are making derogatory remarks about other products which only makes you look biased.
> 
> For the OP I think the following discussion helps answer your question.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/154607-dexaprine-3.html
> 
> Remember that above all else look at the ingredients and doses used in all three products.


Could be here

@Dexaprine, has hit and miss reviews (a member emailed me to say nothing was felt from these at all!), as with lots of these supplements were all different on how we react, tolerance plays a big part in "fat burners"!


----------



## predatorN

That would be like Iforce coming in and saying:

Dexaprine is better. Blaze has hit and miss reviews etc etc. Considering the thermogenic complex in Dexaprine is dosed significantly higher than Blaze it makes us question why you would say this. As a new rep you should check with the mods on the rules.


----------



## Guest

fitdog said:


> Could be here
> 
> @Dexaprine, has hit and miss reviews (a member emailed me to say nothing was felt from these at all!), as with lots of these supplements were all different on how we react, tolerance plays a big part in "fat burners"!


Nope, still nothing there I'm afraid.

Not sure why people are getting hung up on what I have to say, pretty certain a forum is for opinions....?!

Guys, if anyone doesn't like anything I put, neg me and explain why. Simple


----------



## Guest

predatorN said:


> That would be like Iforce coming in and saying:
> 
> Dexaprine is better. Blaze has hit and miss reviews etc etc. Considering the thermogenic complex in Dexaprine is dosed significantly higher than Blaze it makes us question why you would say this. As a new rep you should check with the mods on the rules.


 :lol:

This sure is making you unhappy isn't it, I'll tell you what I'll edit the post to keep you happy 

But what I have said is True from a member advising me in a PM that "said" product did nothing for him


----------



## Pictor

ROB is just speaking facts... What's the big problem? Regardless if he's a Rep or not hes still got the right to voice his opinion!


----------



## BarryW

I am not affiliated with any company.

I have used Dexaprine and can honestly say that there is nothing else on the market to compare with it. Tried Blaze and it left me cold, if u will parden the pun lol. It just did not compare with the effects I got from Dexaprine.


----------



## Fat

BarryW said:


> I am not affiliated with any company.
> 
> I have used Dexaprine and can honestly say that there is nothing else on the market to compare with it. Tried Blaze and it left me cold, if u will parden the pun lol. It just did not compare with the effects I got from Dexaprine.


Have you tried Ultimate Weight Loss Stack?


----------



## OJay

BarryW said:


> I am not affiliated with any company.
> 
> I have used Dexaprine and can honestly say that there is nothing else on the market to compare with it. Tried Blaze and it left me cold, if u will parden the pun lol. It just did not compare with the effects I got from Dexaprine.


It's prob the 1,3DMAA in it how much does dexaprine have each serving?


----------



## BBWarehouse

Let's all try to get along lol 

Everyone's going to react differently to each product - I know Blaze has had frankly stunning reviews, and you can see as much via their facebook page now. The pop up every couple days and come from real people, who report real results (imho it's harder to "fake" a facebook review than it is a forum review, as you tend to see the guy's real name and facebook persona it's being posted from).

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Warrior-Supplements/349975870487

Both Blaze and Dexaprine are solid products - which is why we stock both. The advantage with Blaze is you know exactly what you're getting in each cap and the doses are sky high, with no prop blend, and proven ingredients. With Dexaprine, you're getting a great set of ingredients in a product that's had excellent reviews over here and in the States.

I'd pick whichever one took your fancy - I'm sure Dexaprine samples are available from iForce, and we've got stock of Blaze samples and have been sending these out with orders to anyone who asks, so you can try it see how strong it is for yourself for free


----------



## BarryW

Fat said:


> Have you tried Ultimate Weight Loss Stack?


No mate, not tried that one.



OJay said:


> It's prob the 1,3DMAA in it how much does dexaprine have each serving?


Not sure because its part of a propriety blend.


----------



## MRSTRONG

i would like a sample of dexapriine sounds good stuff .

im not here to slate or promote any products but will offer real advice as best as i can my advice on the poll of which is better is simple ....

we all react differently to different compounds/substances so i could shout out that product x is better than product y but the next person might say no product z is better so if anyone is looking at this thread and wondering which product to buy then the answer is simple ....read the ingredients ask around (not just on here) and try make as an informed decision as possible or do what i do buy the one with the most colorful packaging :lol:


----------



## VaughnTrue

I can only comment in here the same way I have commented before...the science doesn't lie.



> I always enjoy seeing a competitor try our products. Thanks for your review. Unfortunately, despite it possibly being your honest review, I really dont see how these 2 can even be compared at this point.
> 
> If I have any of the following information incorrect, please correct me so I may change it.
> 
> Warrior Blaze Ingredient Profile:
> 
> So in the entire product, there is 1,3 dimethyl, caffeine, and green tea...or a total of 160mg of stims per pill(Green Tea at 98% polyphenols doesn't have any true stimulating effect that I've ever experienced). Of these caffeine and green tea have been shown to burn fat, yet caffeine doesn't really burn fat effectively, simply gives us energy to burn fat...so in the entire product, we're left with 1 ingredient shown to burn fat.
> 
> Now here is where it gets interesting to see which is "stronger". As I previously stated, each serving of Blaze provides the users with 100mg of Caffeine + 60mg 1,3 Dimethyl as its sole stimulant source...right? Right.
> 
> Now lets look at Dexaprine...
> 
> iForce Nutrition Dexaprine Profile:
> 
> So now in this product, we have a total of 650mg of actives...and ALL of them are stims(the 3,3' and 3,5 will be touched on in a second). That means despite not knowing how the prop blend breaks down, we still know there are at a minimum of 3-4x more stimulants in 1 pill of Dexaprine as there is in Blaze(160mg x 3 = 480mg/ 160mg x 4 = 640mg)
> 
> Now, since I want to be completely honest here, since the Citrus Aurantium is 30%, there obviously is 70% of it that is not a stimulant. Citrus Aurantium is usually dosed at 10-25mg of actives, so we can safely assume that the profile above contains about 40-75mg of Citrus Aurantium. Lets go with 75mg just for haha's. That means of the full 75mg, we are left with 22.5mg actives, and 52.5mg of useless herb. So lets be fair and remove the 52.5mg from the total stimulant amount I gave above. This leaves us with 597.5mg of stimulants in a single dose of Dexaprine...as compared to you 160mg. Even with a FULL 2-3 pill dose, you're just barely matching what Dexaprine has in a single pill.
> 
> On top of that, dexaprine also contains great doses of 3,3' and 3,5 diiodo which act as muscle preservers and help push our thyroid into overdrive. So while you may not "feel" these, they sure as hell burn fat.
> 
> Summation:
> 
> *Stimulants per pill*
> 
> Warrior Blaze: 160mg
> 
> Dexaprine: 597.5mg
> 
> Which one is stronger? The numbers don't lie. I will say however, as one of the few people who do know this exact breakdown of ingredients, Dexaprine has more caffeine, more 1,3 dimethyl, includes potent Theophylline, includes potent Citrus Aurantium, and includes both 3,3'/3,5 diiodo.
> 
> Both strength/potency, bang for your buck, and overall "effect" goes to Dexaprine. there is not another product on the market that comes close in terms of total stimulants offered in a single dose, or the "per dose" price.


----------



## MRSTRONG

VaughnTrue said:


> I can only comment in here the same way I have commented before...the science doesn't lie.


and what is the science ?


----------



## Muscletrain

WOW Warrior blaze, it had me buzzing all day at work right through to the end of my gym session, had no problems sleeping either as im told some stims keep you awake all night, all I can say is its pretty damn good, no jitters just energy, wasnt annoying either which is good as i work in am office, really impressed! thumbs up from me!


----------



## VaughnTrue

ewen said:


> and what is the science ?


Try reading the words the followed that sentence.

The fact of the matter is I just proved 100% conclusively that Dexaprine has MORE caffeine, MORE 1,3 dimethyl, MORE of everything...it is literally impossible for it to be "weaker" than Blaze.

I'm not looking to argue or fight with anyone...the fact of the matter here is that Dexaprine has 3-4x as many stims as Blaze.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Muscletrain said:


> WOW Warrior blaze, it had me buzzing all day at work right through to the end of my gym session, had no problems sleeping either as im told some stims keep you awake all night, all I can say is its pretty damn good, no jitters just energy, wasnt annoying either which is good as i work in am office, really impressed! thumbs up from me!


haha your first post is this ?


----------



## VaughnTrue

Muscletrain said:


> WOW Warrior blaze, it had me buzzing all day at work right through to the end of my gym session, had no problems sleeping either as im told some stims keep you awake all night, all I can say is its pretty damn good, no jitters just energy, wasnt annoying either which is good as i work in am office, really impressed! thumbs up from me!


Dec 2011 join date...

1st post praising Blaze.

Strong first post Brah.


----------



## MRSTRONG

VaughnTrue said:


> Try reading the words the followed that sentence.
> 
> The fact of the matter is I just proved 100% conclusively that Dexaprine has MORE caffeine, MORE 1,3 dimethyl, MORE of everything...it is literally impossible for it to be "weaker" than Blaze.
> 
> I'm not looking to argue or fight with anyone...the fact of the matter here is that Dexaprine has 3-4x as many stims as Blaze.


lol it was the fact you didnt highlight the bits you added in it threw me 

ill re-read


----------



## VaughnTrue

ewen said:


> lol it was the fact you didnt highlight the bits you added in it threw me
> 
> ill re-read


No worries. I just wanted to show everyone I didn't just type that, I simply quoted it from an earlier post. Cheers for re-reading.


----------



## Muscletrain

first post doesnt mean im a new trainer though, just means instead of sitting on a computer bloging im training, havent tried stims before and was dead impressed, maybe because my recepters are still fresh to it?


----------



## Jaymond0

UWS - Gave me lots of energy but for some reason made me really paranoid and sleepless nights.

Blaze - Gives me even more energy than the UWS but without any sides. Amazers!

Dexaprine - Yet to try!


----------



## MRSTRONG

i fail to see where it states how much of 1,3-Dimethylphenylamine dexaprine has in it ?

can you point it out vaughan please (sorry been a long day for me) cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG

Muscletrain said:


> first post doesnt mean im a new trainer though, just means instead of sitting on a computer bloging im training, havent tried stims before and was dead impressed, maybe because my recepters are still fresh to it?


 :lol:

fair enough pal


----------



## Guest

VaughnTrue said:


> Try reading the words the followed that sentence.
> 
> The fact of the matter is I just proved 100% conclusively that Dexaprine has MORE caffeine, MORE 1,3 dimethyl, MORE of everything...it is literally impossible for it to be "weaker" than Blaze.
> 
> I'm not looking to argue or fight with anyone...the fact of the matter here is that Dexaprine has 3-4x as many stims as Blaze.


The numbers don't lie buddy, like I said and a couple others earlier in this thread "were all different" 

Don't go in too hard on how "weak" Blaze is compared to Dex..... or else the internet police will be after you :lol:

This has been a good thread, Any input from the reps will naturally fall bias at some point, that's just human nature!

I always like to hear from the real people, thanks for the input so far guys!


----------



## VaughnTrue

ewen said:


> i fail to see where it states how much of 1,3-Dimethylphenylamine dexaprine has in it ?
> 
> can you point it out vaughan please (sorry been a long day for me) cheers


It's a prob blend...but I gave the exact Citrus Aurantium dosage, so considering its a 650mg blend past that, the exact number should be hard to deduce...

I will tell you that I'd testify in court very quickly that Dexaprine has more 1,3 than Blaze. I formulated the product, I know the dosage. There is more 1,3 in Dexaprine than Blaze.



R0B said:


> The numbers don't lie buddy, like I said and a couple others earlier in this thread "were all different"
> 
> Don't go in too hard on how "weak" Blaze is compared to Dex..... or else the internet police will be after you :lol:
> 
> This has been a good thread, Any input from the reps will naturally fall bias at some point, that's just human nature!
> 
> I always like to hear from the real people, thanks for the input so far guys!


yes "buddy" the numbers dont lie.

Its funny how you and your company continually LIE to consumers though. its impossible for 160mg of the exact same stimulants to be more potent than 600mg of the exact same stimulants.

Brb...2 > 7. wut?


----------



## MRSTRONG

VaughnTrue said:


> It's a prob blend...but I gave the exact Citrus Aurantium dosage, so considering its a 650mg blend past that, the exact number should be hard to deduce...
> 
> I will tell you that I'd testify in court very quickly that Dexaprine has more 1,3 than Blaze. I formulated the product, I know the dosage. There is more 1,3 in Dexaprine than Blaze.
> 
> yes "buddy" the numbers dont lie.
> 
> Its funny how you and your company continually LIE to consumers though. its impossible for 160mg of the exact same stimulants to be more potent than 600mg of the exact same stimulants.
> 
> Brb...2 > 7. wut?


see underlined ...

so what is the exact dosage ?

blaze has 60mg of the stuff dex has a blend so whats the mg of 1,3 in said blend ?


----------



## Guest

VaughnTrue said:


> yes "buddy" the numbers dont lie.
> 
> Its funny how you and your company continually LIE to consumers though. its impossible for 160mg of the exact same stimulants to be more potent than 600mg of the exact same stimulants.
> 
> Brb...2 > 7. wut?


Not sure why "buddy" was quoted mate, I was agreeing with you!

So much aggression in this thread it's unreal.

Why it can't be like any other thread with opinions and suggestions I'm not too sure?!

LIE....where have I lied mate?! Don't roll up suggesting this.

You know for one Stims have the biggest amount of cash thrown into them for marketing, that's what generates sales. Take a deep breath, enjoy the forum, stop replying as if your being put under the spot light - you aren't!


----------



## BBWarehouse

Muscletrain said:


> WOW Warrior blaze, it had me buzzing all day at work right through to the end of my gym session, had no problems sleeping either as im told some stims keep you awake all night, all I can say is its pretty damn good, no jitters just energy, wasnt annoying either which is good as i work in am office, really impressed! thumbs up from me!


Thanks! Glad you liked it! Blaze has had awesome reviews ever since it launched to be honest


----------



## Pictor

Well I personally think DNP blows them all out the water


----------



## BBWarehouse

Jaymond0 said:


> UWS - Gave me lots of energy but for some reason made me really paranoid and sleepless nights.
> 
> Blaze - Gives me even more energy than the UWS but without any sides. Amazers!
> 
> Dexaprine - Yet to try!


Glad you liked it Jaymond!



ewen said:


> i fail to see where it states how much of 1,3-Dimethylphenylamine dexaprine has in it ?


It's a prop blend so the ingredients aren't actually released.


----------



## BBWarehouse

VaughnTrue said:


> I will tell you that I'd testify in court very quickly that Dexaprine has more 1,3 than Blaze. I formulated the product, I know the dosage. There is more 1,3 in Dexaprine than Blaze.


You came on here saying you didn't want a fight yet you're making posts that effectively add up to saying "trust me", when you've got a clear bias.

I've tried samples of pretty much every fat burner on the market now - we get sent new samples every month, from OxyElite, to Ripped Juice, to you name it. Personally Blaze felt stronger, and we've even seen threads where users have said it's "stronger" than ECA - for example:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/157643-pre-workouts-fat-burners.html#post2656180

Let's not forget that even if Dexaprine and Blaze were of equal strength, Dexaprine sells for £34.99 (60 caps) whilst Blaze sells for *£29.99* (*90 caps*). That's a cost of 33p per serving for Blaze and 58p per serving for Dexaprine.


----------



## BBWarehouse

big ste said:


> Well I personally think DNP blows them all out the water


DNP given it's an actual explosive would lol....I wouldn't like to take the risk of dieing though haha!


----------



## VaughnTrue

BBWarehouse said:


> You came on here saying you didn't want a fight yet you're making posts that effectively add up to saying "trust me", when you've got a clear bias.
> 
> I've tried samples of pretty much every fat burner on the market now - we get sent new samples every month, from OxyElite, to Ripped Juice, to you name it. Personally Blaze felt stronger, and we've even seen threads where users have said it's "stronger" than ECA - for example:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/157643-pre-workouts-fat-burners.html#post2656180
> 
> Let's not forget that even if Dexaprine and Blaze were of equal strength, Dexaprine sells for £34.99 (60 caps) whilst Blaze sells for *£29.99* (*90 caps*). That's a cost of 33p per serving for Blaze and 58p per serving for Dexaprine.


Dexaprine = $34.99 for 60 days worth of product

Blaze = $29.99 for 30 days worth of product

You were saying?

Again...How can you say Blaze give you mroe for your dollar(or pound or quid) when Dexaprine has 3-4x as much in each pill? Even though blaze has 90 capsules, this means it still has WAY less of each ingredient than Dexaprine. I dont understand how the math here is lost on you guys. It's as simple as 1+1 = 2, yet you can't seem to grasp it.


----------



## predatorN

I think it is best at this point if all reps removed themselves from the debate. It is a shame the way the thread started so given it is the holiday season lets cut it out now please. As a company we don't believe in banging the drum for our products and eventually as consumers try them they will come to their own conclusions.


----------



## MRSTRONG

VaughnTrue said:


> Dexaprine = $34.99 for 60 days worth of product
> 
> Blaze = $29.99 for 30 days worth of product
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> Again...How can you say Blaze give you mroe for your dollar(or pound or quid) when Dexaprine has 3-4x as much in each pill? Even though blaze has 90 capsules, this means it still has WAY less of each ingredient than Dexaprine. I dont understand how the math here is lost on you guys. It's as simple as 1+1 = 2, yet you can't seem to grasp it.


if your product is so brilliant why are you not telling the world what its made of ?

again what is the exact amounts of your prop blend ? (you said you know the exact numbers) .


----------



## MRSTRONG

predatorN said:


> I think it is best at this point if all reps removed themselves from the debate. It is a shame the way the thread started so given it is the holiday season lets cut it out now please. As a company we don't believe in banging the drum for our products and eventually as consumers try them they will come to their own conclusions.


to be fair predator you insulted rob by calling him a lier .

besides i think the fact that dexaprine having `hidden` ingredients speaks volumes .

at least bbw and warrior are not hiding anything from their clients ....


----------



## BBWarehouse

VaughnTrue said:


> Again...How can you say Blaze give you mroe for your dollar(or pound or quid) when Dexaprine has 3-4x as much in each pill? Even though blaze has 90 capsules, this means it still has WAY less of each ingredient than Dexaprine. I dont understand how the math here is lost on you guys. It's as simple as 1+1 = 2, yet you can't seem to grasp it.


Firstly aside from the ****y tone, no one knows what it's got in because you don't tell anyone. It's a hidden prop blend that you believe is stronger and we believe is not. The simplest solution rather than arguing on the internet is this - we're happy to send out samples of *Blaze* to *anyone* placing an order. That way anyone who wants to "try before they buy" and make their own mind up independently, can do


----------



## BBWarehouse

predatorN said:


> As a company we don't believe in banging the drum for our products and eventually as consumers try them they will come to their own conclusions.


I agree. We're happy to offer samples to anyone ordering as it's simpler arguing on the internet lol. If you enter code BLAZEME at checkout (or ask one of our helpful customer service girls over the phone), we'll add a *free sample* of Blaze in for you to try. This applies to any order, whether it's for a £1.49 flapjack or something bigger


----------



## GHO5T

VaughnTrue said:


> Dexaprine = $34.99 for 60 days worth of product
> 
> Blaze = $29.99 for 30 days worth of product
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> Again...How can you say Blaze give you mroe for your dollar(or pound or quid) when Dexaprine has 3-4x as much in each pill? Even though blaze has 90 capsules, this means it still has WAY less of each ingredient than Dexaprine. I dont understand how the math here is lost on you guys. It's as simple as 1+1 = 2, yet you can't seem to grasp it.


^THIS

Plus i could buy the bulk ingredients in Blaze and make it myself to make it come out cheaper than what they sell it for.

OP- the choice is obvious. Dexaprine will give you the best option for fat loss. The other two options are strictly stimulant options.


----------



## Nickthegreek

Hey Muscle this thread came up on my facebook newsfeed under BB Warehouse . Small world eh ! lol


----------



## Muscle

Are you guys saying that The Ultimate Weight Loss Stack has no chance between Warrior Blaze and Dexaprine?


----------



## BBWarehouse

Muscle said:


> Are you guys saying that The Ultimate Weight Loss Stack has no chance between Warrior Blaze and Dexaprine?


I think people should try out whichever takes their fancy most - they're all good products, and you won't go wrong with any of them. For what it's worth, we're giving away free samples of Blaze in any order so...if you wanted to see for yourself just how strong it is, enter BLAZEME at checkout and we'll add a days supply in  I think that's the best way to settle the debate haha


----------



## predatorN

Ewen - I never called Rob a liar so please stop making false accusations.

The reason IForce do not disclose the proprietary blend is because companies such as yours are notorious for ripping off other peoples' formulas. Warrior has done this with Testforce 2 and BBW has ripped off Xtend. Do you really have to ask why companies use prop blends?

As for hidden formulas you realise that your own label protein, Premium Whey is a prop blend?

I do not really have the time for this. If you guys wish to try to get in posts about how people can get free samples and want to talk your product up go ahead. It is a blatant breach of UK Muscle rules though and above and beyond that I think you will find your tactics a turn off for the vast majority of intelligent posters and cringeworthy to most.


----------



## 3752

OK guys enough is enough......stop the slander NOW....no more calling other members liars or accusing others of ripping off anything....

i don't like proprietary blends as there is no proof to what they contain, if members on this forum want to know what is any supplement companies proprietary blend an the company will not disclose that information for what ever reason then that is there choice but please do not brag how good something is when no one can compare the product with any study or other product.

now that i am not sponsored by any company i will be trying this dexaprine in my prep diet that starts in 1 weeks time, over the years i have tried alot of OTC fatburners so will be in a prime position to give my honest review of how good it actually is.......i will give this review in my journals i will be writing and in my column in the BEEF.......

now Reps/Sponsors stop the squabbling or i will ban you as i would any other member......


----------



## predatorN

Thanks for posting Paul. By rip off I want to clarify I meant it as in producing an identical clone with the same exact ingredients at precisely the same dose. I felt it was disingenuous of BBW to attack prop blends given their past philosophy of cloning products and the fact their own protein is a prop blend.

However, I called no-one a liar and we did not use the forum to try to induce people into entering codes at checkout to obtain free samples.

Anyway, good luck with the Dexaprine and contest prep.


----------



## BBWarehouse

predatorN said:


> As for hidden formulas you realise that your own label protein, Premium Whey is a prop blend


Happy to tell anyone the %'s - it's 80% whey concentrate, 10% whey isolate and 10% hydrolysed whey.

I don't feel this topic got kicked off by ourselves but by iForce's abrasive posting style. If all companies on here just spoke more politely to one another and didn't try to diss other people's products, then the forum would be a friendlier place. As I've noted in several posts, they're all good sups, people should pick whichever appeals to them most.


----------



## 3752

ok guys please lets leave it at that......


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Most of these reviews are biased by sponsorship.

viewing poll results most of the votes for blaze are BBW reps or warrior supplement reps

Nothing against you guys but not healthy for advice, good marketing though

i like the look of dexapring, never tried blaze

tried UWS - found it overpowering


----------



## 3752

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Most of these reviews are biased by sponsorship.
> 
> viewing poll results most of the votes for blaze are BBW reps or warrior supplement reps
> 
> Nothing against you guys but not healthy for advice, good marketing though
> 
> i like the look of dexapring, never tried blaze
> 
> tried UWS - found it overpowering


i am dieting next year for a total of 46 weeks i cannot handle ECA stacks so have to rely on OTC fatburners i will use all of the fatburners in this poll and give my honest unbiased review after each one......


----------



## VaughnTrue

Pscarb said:


> OK guys enough is enough......stop the slander NOW....no more calling other members liars or accusing others of ripping off anything....
> 
> i don't like proprietary blends as there is no proof to what they contain, if members on this forum want to know what is any supplement companies proprietary blend an the company will not disclose that information for what ever reason then that is there choice but please do not brag how good something is when no one can compare the product with any study or other product.
> 
> now that i am not sponsored by any company i will be trying this dexaprine in my prep diet that starts in 1 weeks time, over the years i have tried alot of OTC fatburners so will be in a prime position to give my honest review of how good it actually is.......i will give this review in my journals i will be writing and in my column in the BEEF.......
> 
> now Reps/Sponsors stop the squabbling or i will ban you as i would any other member......


Understood.

Look forward to seeing your results in your log/journal.


----------



## Numb

Dexaprine for me. Once took it with 90mg of pharma eph and 150mg caffeine...just never again. Can handle the eph and caffeine, but the additional dex was one step too far, bedridden was an understatement.


----------



## gymfit

have not used the other two but have used elite nutrition UWLS a few times - I only ever take it for a couple of weeks max as it makes me feel really anxious, jittery and my hand are shaking so much I cant type lol - it does work though, I defo noticed a difference in problem areas such as hips & **** :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

OK here is my unbiased 0.02 on the subject.

All three of these contain 1,3 DiMethylAmylAmine, I wrote an article on this recently:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/156639-1-3-dimethylamylamine-comprehensive-guide.html

This is the primary component for Blaze, one of three Alpha stimulators in UWLS, the other two being Yohimbine http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html and Synephrine - the current alternative to Ephedrine (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html), both of which are Alpha stims and so will have avery similar effect to the 1,3 DMAA. I have not yet used UWLS or Blaze, however have used all three of these ingredients the past, and have have had great results. However the typical half life (the time taken for 50% of the compound to dissipate from the body) of these is around the 3-5 hour mark.

Currently of the three being discussed here, I have only tried Dexaprine. However this was a very significant jump in overall stimulant effect, drive and focus from any other OTC I have tried, and to date has only been bettered by ECA (but only just, and possibly may be similar) and Clenbuterol.

Any of you that have read my postings on fat burners recently will know I am currently in an off period, having completed Dexaprine about 2-3 weeks ago. I am then moving on to Warrior Blaze in about 3 weeks, and will be running it identically to the Dex, with the same tests as below. I will then post a review of this, and a comparison between Dex and Blaze. Finally with then run UWLS and do the same, with a three way comparison

Please note I am not affiliated with any company... 

My Dexaprine course included a number of 'tests' / experiments to see if I could validate the claims made of the product. These included determination of half life, determination of dosing profile and overall fat loss / focus / stimulation. I am still writing up my Dexaprine review, and it should be available shortly, however I would at this point have to say that the claims made about Dexaprine are pretty much accurate:

1/. It has at least an 8 hour half life, this may actually be longer, I reckoned I got a 8-9 hour half life whilst on it.

2/. Dont dose more than 1, max 1.25 caplets a day. I ran one experiment where I dosed a full caplet at 6am, and then a half caplet at 2pm. Basically by the fourth day, the cumulative effect meant that I was running a pulse of 140 2.5 hours later having completed an hour in the gym, and was still 125 some 3.5 hours after taking the morning caplet.

3/. Dose too late in the day and you wont sleep.

For those considering a fat loss product as well as these I would draw your attention to a lesser known compound called Rauwolscine (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html), sometimes called Alpha Yohimbine (its a stereoisomer of Yohimbine - but fewer sides), however I would have to say that this may have had the best targetted fat loss capabilities (read the article to find out more).

All of these need to be cycled ideally 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off...

I will continue to monitor this thread and will post in links to reviews as I complete them.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Pscarb said:


> i am dieting next year for a total of 46 weeks i cannot handle ECA stacks so have to rely on OTC fatburners i will use all of the fatburners in this poll and give my honest unbiased review after each one......


same UWd my head in too - coming away from stims too


----------



## BBWarehouse

Pscarb said:


> i am dieting next year for a total of 46 weeks i cannot handle ECA stacks so have to rely on OTC fatburners i will use all of the fatburners in this poll and give my honest unbiased review after each one......


Weren't you a fan of VPX Meltdown a while back? I'm sure I remember us discussing it maybe in a thread?


----------



## 3752

BBWarehouse said:


> Weren't you a fan of VPX Meltdown a while back? I'm sure I remember us discussing it maybe in a thread?


i was a huge fan of the original product as i was there clenbutrix(sp) but this was some time ago, when i was in the states on business i got some Black...sh1t forgot the name now and that was decent.....

i dont use stims that much in the off season so are pretty fragile to them, i am using razor8 at the moment and can only stand a 1/4 dose.......yea i know BIG GIRL


----------



## jonnyboy1

Personally I prefer the dexaprine by far the best fat burner ever taken!


----------



## Fat

How come they're lots of people with 1-5 posts who just joined today to reply to this thread? :whistling:


----------



## criticalbench

I won't comment negatively, because I personally have nothing negative to say, just sharing my input. Never used blaze, so I can't say good, bad, etc. but I have used dexaprime several times. It doesn't contain yohimbine which is a plus for me as i can be quite sensitive to that from time to time. It does really crush my appetite though, and being italian, carb craving are out of control, and this has REALLY helped me. So far, I have not used another fat burner that would make me choose that over dexaprime.

Mike


----------



## Guest

Some good stuff in this thread, I like to read all opinions especially the ones from non affiliated members


----------



## Clubber Lang

Jaymond0 said:


> I'm currently coming up like a motherfcuker on 3 Blaze's... Whhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!


lol! I took two caps 1hr pre-training, was advised to take just the 1 cap, thought nah, im a heavy unit two will be fine......then ZANG! Hairs standing on end on the back of my neck and im sat on a bench tripping out listening to the Prodigy on my iPod lol. "Smack My Bitch Up!!" lol mint.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Pscarb said:


> i was a huge fan of the original product as i was there clenbutrix(sp) but this was some time ago, when i was in the states on business i got some Black...sh1t forgot the name now and that was decent.....
> 
> i dont use stims that much in the off season so are pretty fragile to them, i am using razor8 at the moment and can only stand a 1/4 dose.......yea i know BIG GIRL


keep meaning to try the VPX Meltdown, just never get around to it. Nice range of products, those that ive tried at least.

VPX one of the most popular brands in the US? They seem to sponsor alot of sport events, got their own NASCAR team? Or IndyCar.


----------



## BBWarehouse

Clubber Lang said:


> keep meaning to try the VPX Meltdown, just never get around to it. Nice range of products, those that ive tried at least.
> 
> VPX one of the most popular brands in the US? They seem to sponsor alot of sport events, got their own NASCAR team? Or IndyCar.


VPX are about the same size as Gaspari, they sell a lot of those ready-to-drink drinks....they're even in petrol stations to be honest with their Redline bottles! Big brand, not so big in the UK, but they have some nice products.


----------



## 3752

jonnyboy1 said:


> Personally I prefer the dexaprine by far the best fat burner ever taken!


that is great can you let us know what other fatburners you have used??



criticalbench said:


> I won't comment negatively, because I personally have nothing negative to say, just sharing my input. Never used blaze, so I can't say good, bad, etc. but I have used dexaprime several times. It doesn't contain yohimbine which is a plus for me as i can be quite sensitive to that from time to time. It does really crush my appetite though, and being italian, carb craving are out of control, and this has REALLY helped me. So far, I have not used another fat burner that would make me choose that over dexaprime.
> 
> Mike


To be fair Mike your not going to comment negativly because you are an iForce rep.....it is in your best interest to say nice things about the product like it is for all sponsored/Reps members.



Clubber Lang said:


> keep meaning to try the VPX Meltdown, just never get around to it. Nice range of products, those that ive tried at least.
> 
> VPX one of the most popular brands in the US? They seem to sponsor alot of sport events, got their own NASCAR team? Or IndyCar.


i use there Isolate (SRO) all the time now very nice....


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Im a fan of Elite N UWLS but I took it for 3 days in each week so I cut slowly and didnt loose to much muscle (I'm natty) over a 2 month period. It worked pretty well and for the money its very good value. I have also tried Dexaprine a few time but did not like it as much because it totally wiped out my appetite for almost the whole day. This may be ok for some but for me trying to eat my diet calories each day was very difficult, literally forcing tiny mouthfuls down my neck!!


----------



## jimmythelad

Its got to be the UWL Stack for me, considering its £15 and the other 2 are around the £30 mark its an easy choice


----------



## Muscle

Bump


----------



## Guest

Muscle said:


> Bump


I think this thread has had lots of feedback on these products 

It's been a good thread mate, I'm sure you'll be able to make a good educated purchase from this!

I'll be using all 3 products in 2012


----------



## lxm

Just to reiterate, Does Blaze cause a horrific crash or comedown?

And does it interfere with hormonal balance (brain chemicals) as bad as ephedrine does ? (Ephedrine really ****ed me up emotionally and took me over 3 months to recover to normal well-being) - Mood swings, Depression etc


----------



## Fat

How long before my weights session do I take the UWLS?


----------



## xpower

Fat said:


> How long before my weights session do I take the UWLS?


An hour is plenty.

30 mins is fine.

Have you used it before?

If not best to test tolerance on a non training day


----------



## Fat

Thanks. No I haven't used it before but I got sent 100 free by Elite Nutrition 

What can I expect?


----------



## xpower

A nice big hit


----------



## BBWarehouse

lxm said:


> Just to reiterate, Does Blaze cause a horrific crash or comedown?
> 
> And does it interfere with hormonal balance (brain chemicals) as bad as ephedrine does ? (Ephedrine really ****ed me up emotionally and took me over 3 months to recover to normal well-being) - Mood swings, Depression etc


It shouldn't do - you will feel *some* crash simply because it's such a strong stimulant blend, however from personal experience it's not horrible. I'd say, if you're worried, just try 1 cap at first and see how you go. We 100% recommend starting very light with Blaze just because the dosages used are so high. Some great feedback however, take a look at these reviews here:

Warrior Blaze Fat Burner Reviews


----------



## Guest

lxm said:


> Just to reiterate, Does Blaze cause a horrific crash or comedown?


This is very much different from person to person. Myself I have found that one with breakfast (pre workout) I feel no crash/comedown at all. However, when I upped to two taken at the same time period...... I crashed!

So I've found just one does the trick fine 



lxm said:


> And does it interfere with hormonal balance (brain chemicals) as bad as ephedrine does ? (Ephedrine really ****ed me up emotionally and took me over 3 months to recover to normal well-being) - Mood swings, Depression etc


Well, 1,3 DMAA was introduced onto the market to pretty much replicate Ephedrine. If Ephedrine caused the above side effects, it maybe worth researching more.

What kind of doses was you taking on the Eph?

BLAZE contains 60mg of 1,3 DMAA - more than some supps out there, less than others.

Samples are available to order here - http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-blaze-sample-caps

Feel free to contact me, i'll be happy to help where possible.


----------



## Fat

Surely this is cheating?

http://anabolicminds.com/forum/i-force-nutrition/189479-dexaprine-fans-help.html


----------



## predatorN

I know Iforce made that post after BBW/Warrior solicited votes via their fb pages.


----------



## Fat

predatorN said:


> I know Iforce made that post after BBW/Warrior solicited votes via their fb pages.


Fair enough, I didn't know.


----------



## Guest

Fat said:


> Surely this is cheating?
> 
> http://anabolicminds.com/forum/i-force-nutrition/189479-dexaprine-fans-help.html


PMSL - its social media marketing.



predatorN said:


> I know Iforce made that post after BBW/Warrior solicited votes via their fb pages.


I love this, BBW are constantly all over facebook so its not just been used to bump a thread on UKM! As a Warrior Rep I don't use FB as an output, hell, I don't even use it as a personal output!

I can't see what the fuss is all about with this thread, the votes are stacked against Blaze so for people looking in the other products are quids in


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Ive only used the dexiprine, first time last week i took 1 pill for 3 days and was sick as a dog and could not eat, I'm only just coming round now and going to give

it another try on half a pill per day but the appetite suppression thing is not a good thing for me as i still need to bang in that protein in


----------



## Fat

R0B said:


> PMSL - its social media marketing.


Yeah I know but I reckon some will say Dexaprine even if they haven't used it.


----------



## daniron

I ordered some Dexaprine from BBW yesterday looking forward to trying it..


----------



## BBWarehouse

dannyiron said:


> I ordered some Dexaprine from BBW yesterday looking forward to trying it..


We're more than happy to throw in a free sample of Blaze with any order so you can compare the two - for what it's worth, I feel this thread has run it's course. The best way for consumers to decide which is best for them is by trying a sample of both and seeing what they think. We've tried samples of Dexaprine and Blaze and felt Blaze was stronger - however....don't take my word for it, try a sample for free and then you'll know for yourself 

Warrior support us with a lot of samples and we love sending these out for customers to try - for example, the other week we shipped out *over 100 free samples* of Warrior Rage on this very forum, and we have plenty of Blaze samples that we're happy to throw in for anyone making an order from our site. If you're ordering anything, either use code BLAZEME during checkout or just give us a call and we'll add one in (even if you're just ordering a £1.49 flapjack with free delivery or something).

This thread has turned into a he-said / she-said slanging match....the best solution is to let the products stand on their merits, and let consumers try them for themselves


----------



## paul81

BBWarehouse said:


> We're more than happy to throw in a free sample of Blaze with any order so you can compare the two - for what it's worth, I feel this thread has run it's course. The best way for consumers to decide which is best for them is by trying a sample of both and seeing what they think. We've tried samples of Dexaprine and Blaze and felt Blaze was stronger - however....don't take my word for it, try a sample for free and then you'll know for yourself
> 
> Warrior support us with a lot of samples and we love sending these out for customers to try - for example, the other week we shipped out *over 100 free samples* of Warrior Rage on this very forum, and we have plenty of Blaze samples that we're happy to throw in for anyone making an order from our site. If you're ordering anything, either use code BLAZEME during checkout or just give us a call and we'll add one in (even if you're just ordering a £1.49 flapjack with free delivery or something).
> 
> This thread has turned into a he-said / she-said slanging match....the best solution is to let the products stand on their merits, and let consumers try them for themselves


god damn it... i ordered a day too soon :sad:


----------



## Muscle

BBWarehouse, PredatorN could you send me a sample? I can compare to Ultimate Weight Loss Stack which Elite Nutrition kindly sent me.


----------



## BBWarehouse

Paul, Muscle, we've just PM'd you


----------



## J90

I'm trying the uwls, first day today, it is quite like eph, tho my appetite has gone I can still eat aslong as I remind my self unlike eph. Have felt abit sick on and off tho?

Extremely focus'd tho, got loads done around the house (quite like a speed cleaning session!). For the price I think you can't go wrong with this, I look the tablet about 8am and im

Still zooming about, about to hit the gym!


----------



## Muscle

BBWarehouse said:


> Paul, Muscle, we've just PM'd you


Thanks! Hopefully PredatorN are as generous as you so I can compare all 3 products


----------



## 3752

looks like the children are at it again  i would think the products would speak for themselves so i am unsure why anyone would need to ask for help on FB or another forum.......the poll is bunk anyway because the only people who can vote are those who have used all 3 for the same amount of time, i doubt there are many of those around.....the one thing that is putting me off Dexaprine is the appetite suppression and the crash that some have reported when i have asked about them....


----------



## Muscle

I created this thread so people could tell us their experiences and hopefully we could come to a conclusion what OTC Fat burner is the most effective, and if you haven't used any of these products you can give your opinion based on the ingredients.


----------



## VaughnTrue

Pscarb said:


> looks like the children are at it again  i would think the products would speak for themselves so i am unsure why anyone would need to ask for help on FB or another forum.......the poll is bunk anyway because the only people who can vote are those who have used all 3 for the same amount of time, i doubt there are many of those around.....the one thing that is putting me off Dexaprine is the appetite suppression and the crash that some have reported when i have asked about them....


The appetite suppression is legit...it really is as strong/intense as others say. It can make eating a ton of food hard, but usually people are looking to eat smaller meals while dieting. Due to your muscle mass, I can understand the apprehension however.

I haven't heard much of a crash from users(that I'm aware of). For the most part the theophylline does a really good job in extending the half life of the stimulants, causing a much calmer comedown than with most 1,3 products.

Curious to see how you respond.


----------



## 3752

VaughnTrue said:


> The appetite suppression is legit...it really is as strong/intense as others say. It can make eating a ton of food hard, but usually people are looking to eat smaller meals while dieting. Due to your muscle mass, I can understand the apprehension however.
> 
> I haven't heard much of a crash from users(that I'm aware of). For the most part the theophylline does a really good job in extending the half life of the stimulants, causing a much calmer comedown than with most 1,3 products.
> 
> Curious to see how you respond.


Not sure why you are curious but here goes.........the huge loss of appetite is an issue for anyone with any muscle mass as maintaining that muscle is the highest priority after losing fat on a diet.....from the people who are unbiased on this thread and have used this product they have one complaint and that is the severe drop of appetite, this I would call a issue with the product....wouldn't you?

As for the crash this is what I have been told, i cannot speak of it myself as i have not used it but i have some being delivered tomorrow for me to use next week on my prep so will be able to comment from my own experiances soon, can I ask you what you mean by saying "for the most part" The theophylline extends the half life so does this mean it does not extend the half life sometimes?


----------



## OJay

I have ordered some of the ultimate weight loss stack since it was in sale. I have used blaze and have another tub ready for prep, when I get my order from bbw I will order dexaprine once it is prep time and I will put them all to the test, call me biased if you like but I will be honest with my findings in my journal and they should all be under the same circumstances and diet throughout.


----------



## VaughnTrue

Pscarb said:


> Not sure why you are curious but here goes.........the huge loss of appetite is an issue for anyone with any muscle mass as maintaining that muscle is the highest priority after losing fat on a diet.....from the people who are unbiased on this thread and have used this product they have one complaint and that is the severe drop of appetite, this I would call a issue with the product....wouldn't you?
> 
> As for the crash this is what I have been told, i cannot speak of it myself as i have not used it but i have some being delivered tomorrow for me to use next week on my prep so will be able to comment from my own experiances soon, can I ask you what you mean by saying "for the most part" The theophylline extends the half life so does this mean it does not extend the half life sometimes?


I was agreeing with you! That is why I said this "Due to your muscle mass, I can understand the apprehension however." As in, you have a ton of frickin muscle on you. To keep that up, you need to eat a lot of protein. Not being able to eat enough is a serious concern and I can understand where you're coming from.

We designed the product for maximal fat loss, so one aim was to make it easier for the average person to consume less bad food. Again, for someone like you, I can understand your apprehension.

As for the theophylline, I didn't mean to infer that sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't work. What I meant was that most people notice the product working for 8+ hours, and a very slow come down(ie - no crash). Everyones body is different, so while I am sure some may get a crash from it, I was genuinely just inferring that most people do not. It's always possible for ANYTHING due to everyones different body chemistry.


----------



## 3752

VaughnTrue said:


> I was agreeing with you! That is why I said this "Due to your muscle mass, I can understand the apprehension however." As in, you have a ton of frickin muscle on you. To keep that up, you need to eat a lot of protein. Not being able to eat enough is a serious concern and I can understand where you're coming from.
> 
> We designed the product for maximal fat loss, so one aim was to make it easier for the average person to consume less bad food. Again, for someone like you, I can understand your apprehension.
> 
> As for the theophylline, I didn't mean to infer that sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't work. What I meant was that most people notice the product working for 8+ hours, and a very slow come down(ie - no crash). Everyones body is different, so while I am sure some may get a crash from it, I was genuinely just inferring that most people do not. It's always possible for ANYTHING due to everyones different body chemistry.


Ah gotcha ya....thats cool.....look at that we agreed


----------



## VaughnTrue

Pscarb said:


> Ah gotcha ya....thats cool.....look at that we agreed


see? we can be friends 

I seriously think you and I just got off on a bad foot, and honestly agree on many things.


----------



## Muscle

VaughnTrue said:


> see? we can be friends
> 
> I seriously think you and I just got off on a bad foot, and honestly agree on many things.


Is it a possibility if I could please get a sample from you guys? BBWarehouse and Elite Nutrition have kindly sent me a few samples.


----------



## VaughnTrue

Muscle said:


> Is it a possibility if I could please get a sample from you guys? BBWarehouse and Elite Nutrition have kindly sent me a few samples.


Since we're USA based, I cant get samples direct to you...however Predator has a TON of samples


----------



## Muscle

PredatorN could you please send me some samples?


----------



## BBWarehouse

Muscle said:


> PredatorN could you please send me some samples?


Your Blaze sample was shipped yesterday I believe so you should have it shortly - hopefully won't be too long even with the New Year break lol!


----------



## Guest

Here you go Muscle, a review from BDCC on BLAZE.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/160749-bdccs-review-warrior-blaze.html


----------



## OJay

What dose did people run the UWS with results?


----------



## xpower

OJay said:


> What dose did people run the UWS with results?


I started @ 1 a day,

then as I felt them less progressed to 2.

Have not used the latest ones ,however I recommended them to 2 ladies I know & they say 1 is way too much & they feel ill for hours (too much Yohimbine I reckon)

after they split each one(poured a cap into a bottle of water ,shook then drank half) they said they were OK & kept appetite in check


----------



## Anmolsc

I am using the UWS right now..but didnt really notice anything from it

i would say the best OTC burner i used was oxyelite pro stacked with some CLA


----------



## begal

Pscarb i have the same problem as you i cant deal with stimulants if i take eph i get that horrible anxiety feeling im my chest

i can deal with thermo fusion by reflex but im sure there must be something that works better. May bee a bit stronger that doest make me feel like **** and gives me anxiety any suggestions mate


----------



## DiggyV

begal said:


> Pscarb i have the same problem as you i cant deal with stimulants if i take eph i get that horrible anxiety feeling im my chest
> 
> i can deal with thermo fusion by reflex but im sure there must be something that works better. May bee a bit stronger that doest make me feel like **** and gives me anxiety any suggestions mate


Have a look at anything with Rauwolscine in it. Great stim - no anxiety sides. It is in a few products now. more info here:

Rauwolscine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## begal

thanks mate good read


----------



## DiggyV

begal said:


> thanks mate good read


no worries.


----------



## Anmolsc

do you guys still take the ultimate stack on your rest day ?


----------



## xpower

Yes


----------



## OJay

Were you having anything pre workout with blaze mate?


----------



## BBWarehouse

On a side note.....you can now get a FULL DAY's supply of Blaze for £1 with free delivery - offer's just gone on 

Great way to see if it's the right fat burner for you, and what else can you get for a quid nowadays? 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/172555-save-10-blaze-worlds-best-fat-burner.html#post2993595


----------



## BBWarehouse

At 2min35s of the vid - "better than OxyElite Pro, Dexaprine"


----------



## Guest

I've not tried Blaze.

I found Dexaprine made me too nauseous.

Using UWLS right now and loving it. Gives a real buzz, more energy, great appetite suppression. Slightly dry throat and mouth though. No crash. Feels better than ECA.


----------



## Cheggidy

UWS all day


----------



## OJay

Cheggidy said:


> UWS all day


Any reason?


----------



## Guest

UWLS suppresses my appetite.

Not sure it helps me lose weight lol but my diet is much cleaner on it because I don't feel compelled to eat and so make better choices.

Early this week, I forgot to take for 3 days in a row. I ate sugar and carbs, felt like crap. Only Wednesday night, I remembered I hadn't been taking it. Thursday morning back on it and eating right again.


----------



## Dazza

I've been through all three, plus oxy elite and the fabled eca stack.

Blaze, good energy no jitters no crash, just a good spike in energy followed by a comedown that wasn't that harsh.

UWLS Big buzz, big kick up the backside but equally a big crash, gave me a headache, will get around to finishing at some point.

Dexaprine Good clean energy which rises gradually and lasts for hours, good mood as well and a nice comedown

Iirc oxy elite was very good, a bit like dex but more buzz and it didn't last as long, but i will try again.

Anyway for fat loss dexaprine is my favourite, for it's longevity and lack of comedown, not to mention the added thyroid stimulants.


----------



## Emjoy

I Take the uwls for about 3 weeks always before lifting weights.

I always take 1 30 minutes on an empty stomach.

I am Little bit disappointed, I do not feel anything while lifting but i have a Little crash after my workout where I feel sick as sh!t.

On restdays i use to take 2x 10mg of elite yohimbine,

I do not feel effects on My body yet.


----------



## SteveMUFC

where do you guys buy your Ultimate Weight Loss Stack pills from? would 50tabs be enough for 4 weeks?


----------



## Guest

I voted for blaze, simply because it's what I am using now, I haven't tried the others, but Blaze certainly lives up to it's claims of being potent. I have been off my face for 4 days now, as it gives a wicked feeling, nothing trippy or spaced out, just a nice energy rush and warm feeling inside. If you are not used to stims i'd think it would or could freak you out a bit, but thanks to a mis-spent youth, I am quite used to the speeding feeling. I am stacking blaze with DS Lean Xtreme, which is non stim, and more of a cortisol supressant. So any stress from the stims are counter-acted by the Lean Xtreme. Results wise, only my 4th day into it, i'm down 5lbs, but I am in caloric deficit by 500 and doing lots of cardio. I've lost over 20lbs so far since I started the diet.


----------

